# Koi and blue butterfly



## Shele (Dec 7, 2017)

I am level 42 and have never even seen the blue butterfly, nor have I caught a koi. I've gotten everything else that's rare. So frustrating!


----------



## Charmed (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm lucky enough to have caught everything that's currently in the game  Give it some time


----------



## Mu~ (Dec 7, 2017)

I haven't found that butterfly either. Nor the tuna or the jewel beetle.


----------



## Vonny (Dec 7, 2017)

I’m level 42 and caught multiple koi and saw two emperor butterflies (only caught one) but I haven’t caught a tuna yet and haven’t seen a big enough shadow


----------



## shayx (Dec 7, 2017)

*Awkward cough*


----------



## Final Chaos (Dec 7, 2017)

Im at level 43 and Ive not seen a blow fish or football fish. In the same boat.


----------



## dabbler (Dec 7, 2017)

im 41 and haven't caught a tuna or blowfish so...


----------



## Sheando (Dec 7, 2017)

Level 41, never seen a Jewel Beetle. I keep forgetting they exist because I caught at least one of the other rares fairly early on.


----------



## yurimei (Dec 7, 2017)

Tip: When you find it and the screen says TAP u better do it fast


----------



## Aeikurin (Dec 7, 2017)

I've been lucky enough to have caught about 5 emperor butterflies, but for me the koi is definitely elusive (I only have 2).. I think it also depends on where you constantly go to fish/find bugs? I find that I tend to go to ocean for fishing in pocket camp, more than the river. It's also because the fish size is close enough to a common fish that you've probably walked right by it or scared it without knowing. 

Maybe if you keep trying, you'll catch more? I'm not sure to how the logistics work, since day of time/season doesn't affect, it's purely based on luck.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 7, 2017)

i caught my first koi yesterday and 2 weeks ago i accidentally ran into an emperor butterfly...haha....ha....


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 7, 2017)

I have only seen one blue butterfly but it disappeared before I could catch it.  I have caught 2 football fish, and 1 blowfish, but so far I haven't seen/caught the koi, jewel beetle, miyama stag, or tuna.


----------



## Cryptade (Dec 7, 2017)

i squandered my chance at catching an emperor butterfly (accidentally ran into it) and i haven't seen one since. I've gotten all the rares except for that. RIP collection



Aeikurin said:


> I've been lucky enough to have caught about 5 emperor butterflies, but for me the koi is definitely elusive (I only have 2).. I think it also depends on where you constantly go to fish/find bugs? I find that I tend to go to ocean for fishing in pocket camp, more than the river. It's also because the fish size is close enough to a common fish that you've probably walked right by it or scared it without knowing.
> 
> Maybe if you keep trying, you'll catch more? I'm not sure to how the logistics work, since day of time/season doesn't affect, it's purely based on luck.



I'm not sure on the logistics either, but I feel like there actually may be seasonal fish and bugs (except for maybe the island) or they might be implemented later, we just  don't know it since we've only been experiencing one season so far. It'd be a bit of a bummer if at least the rares didn't change ;o;


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 7, 2017)

i think the blue butterflies come out in night/morning just like in acnl


----------



## lizardon (Dec 7, 2017)

I haven't seen blue butterfly and Koi as well


----------



## lunatepic (Dec 7, 2017)

never caught an emperor butterfly, but i have caught a koi or two and more tuna than i know what to do with lmaoo
all the emperor butterflies i've seen for sale were like 30,000+ bells, ain't no way i'm buying those. i just hope none of the campers ever request one haaa


----------



## Fizzii (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm level 29, I've caught 2 emperor butterflies and seen 3. I've caught one Koi, which was during my first 10 level but I've never caught one since. Caught one blowfish, one miyama stag, 3 rainbow trout and one jewel beetle but no tuna or football fish


----------



## Shele (Dec 9, 2017)

Finally caught a koi. Still no sign of the blue butterfly. *sigh


----------



## Vonny (Dec 9, 2017)

Woop caught a tuna (the shadow was massive) now time to let it sit in my inventory until we get a museum or Nintendo announces that they’re for selling or something


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 9, 2017)

I finally got a koi, and tuna...but still no blue butterfly, miyama stag or jewel beetle


----------



## Destron (Dec 11, 2017)

Wow, I am l level 24 and have caught everything except a Tuna. I had several Koi and sold all but 1 for the inventory space.


----------



## Gloomyreaper (Dec 13, 2017)

I just started playing two days ago and I've caught two koi and seen two blue butterflies(i didn't catch either!!)
Haven't caught sight of the rumoured enormous shadow of the tuna or the jewel beetle though, I'll wait those out.


----------



## BunnyHunny (Dec 13, 2017)

I've caught 4 blue butterflies and had 2 get away. Never seen a koi or football fish and have 3 tuna.

I guess it can be pretty random.


----------



## likalaruku (Dec 17, 2017)

I've only seen the koi in people's boxes. Well, I actually did see two blue butterflies once, &  on the same day, but didn't act quickly enough to catch them.


----------



## Deathamabob (Dec 17, 2017)

I think I've caught everything by now, but I ran over my first emperor butterfly and screwed up my catch for my first jewel beetle, so I was mad for a while. XD


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Dec 17, 2017)

I haven't caught the emperor butterfly, tuna, football fish, or jewel beetle but iv'e caught everything else


----------



## dudeabides (Dec 17, 2017)

I got two tuna almost back to back, have had one emporer butterfly, one football fish, a blowfish, a miyama stag and one jewel beetle but not a single koi anywhere.  What to do with them since there's no museum, though, keep or sell to the shop or market box?


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 17, 2017)

I?m level 52 and caught every rare at least three times by now - except for the football fish, which I haven?t even seen yet. RNG at its best.


----------



## Vala (Dec 17, 2017)

Only caught 2 koi, the rest are bought. Ironically though they were both together next to each other on the right side of the river. Not seen one since 

I also had not seen any emperor butterflies at all since starting, until the last update I had to do and since then I've caught 4... so could just be RNG or maybe spawn rate wasn't what it was supposed to be and was fixed in that update? Most likely just RNG though


----------

